# I would like some help pastry chefs!



## mslulu (Apr 8, 2006)

Hi my name is Shirley and I am working on a senior project. My senior project is about baking, pastry chefs, and I am planning to bake and decorate a cake. Part of the project is to gather 5 interviews. If any pastry chefs, bakers, or home chefs, have any time to spare, could you please answer these interview questions? There is a lot but you can just answer 6-8 in any order, and it's up to you which question to choose. Feel free to answer more if you'd like. Thank you so much:lips:
How does one become a pastry chef or a specialist, making desserts?
Where do you get your experience?
What were some factors in your decision to become a pastry chef?
What inspired you to become a pastry chef?
How did you start your career?
How do you feel about being a pastry chef?
Were there any obstacles or challenges you had to face?
What kinds of desserts do you enjoy making?
Have you made any wedding cakes?
Have you entered any pastry competitions?
Where did you go to school to learn to become a pastry chef?
What are some special techniques you have learned and mastered?
Are there any big mistakes you made and learned from?
How long have you been a pastry chef?
What suggestions would you give to students aspiring to become pastry chefs?
What is your favorite part about being a pastry chef?
Where do you come up with your recipes?
Do you have any suggestions for my project?
Do you have any tips for the cake I will be attempting to bake and decorate?
You can email me the Q&A at [email protected] or just reply to the post. Thank you so much I will truly appreciate it.

Sincerely,
Shirley:roll:


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

good
yes
any
yes
yes
YES!
yes

I'll email,
pan


----------



## mslulu (Apr 8, 2006)

Thanks for replying! but I haven't recieved an email from you it would be nice if you could reply by Saturday
Thanks again!
Shirley


----------

